# Amperaje en un transformador (¿se puede regular?)



## olmecas (Mar 11, 2006)

tengo una duda, ¿se puede regular la corriente ademas del voltaje? ¿puedo aumentar la corriente , sin alterer el voltaje? ¿los transformadores dan solo voltaje? 

Mi duda es que si puedo construir un regulador de amperaje, me dicen que no se puede, me dan buenas razones por ejemplo que los transformadores arrojan voltaje y un amperaje maximo, que en si no dan una corriente por si mismos 

pero en ese caso, yo tuve una impresora con un voltaje de 12 v / 500 mA y le puse un cuadro de 12 v / 800mA, la impresora se quemo, esto contradice en algo la teoria de que los transformadores no dan una corriente, ya que si asi fuera la impresora habria jalado sin problemas, y la corriente de mas simplemente no se la hubiera suministrado el transformador ¿estoy bien o estoy mal? 

Tengo la teoria de que se puede hacer un regulador de corriente limitado pero si se ha de poder 

me gustaria su respuesta


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 11, 2006)

Hola,

Lee este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reduccion-4a-500ma-776/

Y si sigues con la dudas, avizas.

Saludos.


----------



## JR (Mar 12, 2006)

si, se puede regular el amperaje de una fuente, o mas bien ponerle un tope, ejemplo esas fuentes de laboratios que marcan digitalmente el voltage y el amperaje que sierto equipo conectado a el esta consumiendo en el momento,
ahora bien, por ejemplo un radio de carro funciona a 12vdc 5amp la fuente se gradua digamos a 12vdc y 5amp, al conectar el radio la fuente suprimira su salidas y indicara que tiene una sobre carga..

ahora bien, sobre las explicaciones dadas, por los demas colegas, estan en todo lo correcto tambien. explicitamente el compañero Li-ion. 

respues directas a las preguntas:

¿se puede regular la corriente ademas del voltaje?
si, se puede. hay ciertos reguladores que regulan tanto el voltage como el 
amperaje.

¿puedo aumentar la corriente , sin alterer el voltaje?
si, se puede variar la corriente o amperaje de una fuente que tenga dichas funciones, sin alterar el voltaje. 
como tambien se puede variar el voltaje sin nesecidad de variar la corriente o amperaje

¿los transformadores dan solo voltaje? 
no, los transformadores no solo da un voltage, tambien aguanta un amperaje o corriente.

espero haver ayudado a aclarar sus dudas mi estimado colega


----------



## olmecas (Mar 13, 2006)

me han respondido de una manera algo confusa, Li on dice que puedo conectar un aparato que utiliza 500 mA a una fuente con el mismo voltaje pero que puede llegar a arrojar 8000 amperios, bueno eso segun el, me gustaria que lo intentara con una laptop de 2500 dlls ponerle una fuente del mismo voltaje pero de 8000 amperios,  dice que no le va a pasar al aparato, en mi experiencia personal esta una impresora tostada, asi que no me arriesgo a volverlo a intentar mientras no este completamente seguro

si yo trato de medir la corriente que arroja un transformador que puede pasar ¿se quema el multimetro? ¿la corriente es constante en la salida? este tema me trae algo loco, un ingeniero master me dijo que el aparato que regule voltaje y la corriente a la vez es imposible, pero aqui me acaban de decir lo contrario 

debe ser algo muy basico de comprender pero es dificil con tantas respuestas contradictorias, o estare algo tonto   

Una pregunta mas fuera del tema, ¿es correcto que el maestro de laboratorio de la universidad se vaya a pasear mientras nos deja con la practica solos y con una fuente que da 10 kv?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 13, 2006)

La corriente suministrada a un dispositivo depende del dispositivo, no de la fuente. Se puede variar o regular una corriente que este por debajo de del valor pedido por la carga, ej. una pila recargable de NiCad tiene una carga tal que permite una corriente de carga de 1 amperios, pero esta corriente seria demasiada para la pila y la terminaría degradando, por lo que se debe regular la corriente y entregarle menos de la décima parte (aprox. 70mA).

Que pasaría con tu laptop de 2500 dlls: si esta consume 500mA, no importa si le ofreces 8000A, solo tomara la cantidad de corriente que necesita. Recuerda: es la carga la que pone el tome de corriente que necesita (ley de ohm: I=V/R donde R es la resistencia del dispositivo). 

Te quedo claro?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 13, 2006)

Pobre muchacho, ya lo confundieron , haber yo escribiré lo que se, si ando mal, igual agradecería por sacarme de mi ignorancia.

¿puedo aumentar la corriente , sin alterer el voltaje?


Si si se puede, lo que estarías variando es su potencia.

En un transformador, la potencia de entrada y de salida son la misma, y esta dada por la fórmula de la potencia P=IV

Entonces, si por ejemplo tienes un transformador de 120v/12v, supongamos que a la salida arroja 500mA, entonces su potencia es de 6w, como l apotencia debe de ser la misma a la entrada la intensidad de entrada es I=P/V=50mA.

Y eso que nos dice???? nada, jaja, en realidad creo qe no ayuda de mucho en tu problema.

Y ahora sin tanto cálculo:

¿puedo aumentar la corriente , sin alterer el voltaje?
Si te refieres al transformador en si, sin circuitos ni nada,creo que lo que debe hacerse es disminuir el espacio entre los devanados o aumentar el área de contacto magnético entre ambos inductores o tal véz funcione aumentando el área del núcleo.

En Fin, ninguna de las anteriores sirve ya que dudo que quieras ponerte a rebobinar el transformador.

Ahora, para que quieres regular la intensidad????? Se que dices que tu impresora se quemó, pero algo debió habr pasado por ahí, un corto o algo raro.

Por lo que yo se, una fuente o en este caso un transformador te da un máximo de intensidad, después de eso las espiras se funden, si un transformador es de 2A, no siempre te los estará dando, se dice que el transformador te da lo que  carga le pide I=V/R, si no pones ninguna resistencia en el circuito (cosa que es imposible a menos que pongas un corto, ya que todo elemento presenta una impedancia al flujo de la corriente)

Como decía si no pones ninguna resistencia, entonces, I=V/R, suponiendo que V=12  I=12/0 = infinito, lo cuál el transformador no podrá dártelos y se quemará.

En otra ocasión, fui a comprar unas baterías recargables para un celular que no quise comprarle la original por que es muy cara , en fin ocupaba pilas de 200mA y solo tenían de 500mA y pues ni modo, las compré, pero eso no es ningún problema, el celular solo le pide a las pilas lo que necesita, supongamos que le pide por hora unos 50mA, entonces podríamo ssuponer que se acaba las pilas en 4 horas. Pero como le compré de 500mA, la única diferencia es que van a durar más deberían durar 10horas (es solo una suposición  en realidad deben durar más)

Bien pues esa es mi respuesta, yo no he tenido problemas, para mis prácticas hice una fuente regulable de 0-24v de 2A, y ahí pruebo todas mis cosas y pero en realidad nunca esta dando los 2A sino solo lo que el circuito le pide.

Es más, yo te diría que le cales, pero si se quema me vas a hechar la culpa , jaja,así que mejor tu decídelo, y por que no simplemente le pones un fusible de 500mA así si pasá más de eso pues se quema el fusible y ya mejor no lo vuelves a intentar .


Seguramente tus bocinas ya traen uno integrado.

Saludos y usted decide


----------



## JR (Mar 13, 2006)

la verdad no le veo nada de malo, que los dejara con una fuente de 10kv, 
si alguna vez has reparado un tv, o el profesor te dejo con un tv te esta dejando con un fly back que genera mucho mas
uno de mis antiguos profesores me dejaba tomar los examenes en la cafeteria, e incluso me dejaba ir a otros cursos.... la verdad q no le veo lo extraño.........

por cierto hay muchas cosas que tanto tecnicos como ing te diran q es imposible, pero en la electronica se pueden muchas cosas, como el corazon artificial. o quien save si hasta la retroalimentacion.....


----------



## olmecas (Mar 14, 2006)

gracias

me gusta la idea del fusible, no creo que la impresora haya tenido falla simplemente se quemo con el nuevo transformador (el original lo habia vendido), sobre la laptop, no dije que fuera mia, es mas supongan que es la suya ¿se arriesgarian a ponerle la fuente que puede dar 8000 amperios? 

una mas ¿porque siempre se recomienda comprar la fuente del amperaje y voltaje indicados, si es que electricamente no importa el amperaje? me imagino que debe haber una razon

Sobre lo de la fuente de 10 kv, yo lo vi un tanto mal, en cuestiones electricas siempre es mejor exagerar en la seguridad que en el lado contrario, pero son ideas mias, ademas era la primera vez para muchos incluyendome a mi que probabamos con una fuente de ese tipo, un chaval se dio un tremendo toquezon con la fuente por andar jugando a hacer cortos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 14, 2006)

olmecas dijo:
			
		

> gracias
> 
> me gusta la idea del fusible, no creo que la impresora haya tenido falla simplemente se quemo con el nuevo transformador (el original lo habia vendido), sobre la laptop, no dije que fuera mia, es mas supongan que es la suya ¿se arriesgarian a ponerle la fuente que puede dar 8000 amperios?
> 
> ...



Pruebe con el fusible y haber que tal.

Dudo que sugieran comprar la fuente con el amperaje exacto ya que esto la sobrecalentaría, lo que creo es que sugieren comprar una de un valor un poco más alto simplemente para que no gasten en una de la cuál no se utilizará toda la intensidad.

Respecto a lo de que los dejaron trabajando solos, imagino que lo hiso a propósito, para que vayan aprendiendo y así pasó, te aseguro que tu compañero lo vuelve apensar 2 veces antes de hacerlo.

En realidad no se va a morir nadie con eso, un tiempo ayudé a un amigo a reparar tele, en realidad solo iva a visitarlo y veía como lo hacía , un cinescopio no recuerdo cuántos volts descarga pero creo que son como 10kv, y el amigo no lo descargó, no se como le hiso o que toco pero salió volando como 1 o 2 metros  jaja ahora es divertido recordarlo , en fin quedó todo entumido y atontado momentáneamente pero ahi anda vvivito y haciendo sus tonterías nuevamente .

Así que no se preocupe, claro haga todo con mucho cuidado, además en su laboratorio lo más seguro es que tengan interruptores de sobrecarga por cualquier cosa, supongo que si alguien se queda pegado al transformador estos interruptores deberán de abrirse.

Saludos


----------



## olmecas (Mar 17, 2006)

Puede ser, lo mejor es que si sucede algo, al fin y al cabo al que corren es al maestro


----------



## olmecas (Mar 17, 2006)

a ultimo

gracias por la información, me ha quedado mas claro todo, ahora estoy convencido de que no se puede regular el amperaje ya que es absurdo hacerlo

ahora entiendo porque cuando se unen las terminales de un transformador hay corto, ya que no hay resistencia la corriente es altisima (¿estoy en lo cierto verdad?) 

pero por si las dudas , a comprarme un fusible


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 18, 2006)

olmecas dijo:
			
		

> a ultimo
> 
> gracias por la información, me ha quedado mas claro todo, ahora estoy convencido de que no se puede regular el amperaje ya que es absurdo hacerlo
> 
> ...



Exacto en teoría pasa una corriente infinita pero eso no es posible, simplemente pasa una corriente excesiva que una parte se transformadorrma en chispas (luz, sonido y calor) y la demás circula por la bobinas sobrecalentandolas y fundiendolas.

Jeje, a usted a hacer que corran a su profe , jaja 

Saludos


----------



## olmecas (Mar 18, 2006)

Je je
solo decia yo ,que si sucede algo a alguien ,a mi no me pasa nada , al que corren es al profe, me recuerda el suceso de la UNAM hace unos 30 años cuando unos chavales probaban cohetes para la clase de fisica, uno de ellos se murio en un accidente y se dice que ahi acabo la investigacion de cohetes en Mexico, despues de todo nadie quiere unos padres iracundos protestando 

tengo una posible teoria que me explicaria el porque se quemo la impresora
a ver

la impresora en general funcionaba con 500 mA, pero cabe la posibilidad de que hubiera componentes en la impresora que jalaran con mas corriente sin ningun problema, eso haria que "posiblemente pidieran mas corriente porque pueden hacerlo" eso haria que se quemaran los demas componentes que no resistieran

¿Es posible esto?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 18, 2006)

olmecas dijo:
			
		

> Je je
> solo decia yo ,que si sucede algo a alguien ,a mi no me pasa nada , al que corren es al profe, me recuerda el suceso de la UNAM hace unos 30 años cuando unos chavales probaban cohetes para la clase de fisica, uno de ellos se murio en un accidente y se dice que ahi acabo la investigacion de cohetes en Mexico, despues de todo nadie quiere unos padres iracundos protestando
> 
> tengo una posible teoria que me explicaria el porque se quemo la impresora
> ...




Si es posible que hubiera componentes que jalen con más corriente, "Puede que aguantes más corriente"", sin embargo en funcionamiento normal de la impresora, no deberían pedir más de con la que deben trabajar, ya que si esta corriente feuar excesivamente diferente a la nominal, esto hubiera quemado al transformador original.

Lo que se me ocurre es, a la hora de soldarlo, quedo un pequeño pedazo de soldadura y provocó corto.

El transformador tenía varios devanados y puede que se haya confundido y conectó otro de mayor tensión.

Se levantó con el pié izquiero , jeje, es broma, en realidad puden haber sido muchísimas causas, cheque el puente rectificador dde su impresora si aún lo conserva y vaya avanzando checando cada componente que lo permita.

Saludos


----------



## Franco_80 (Mar 23, 2006)

Seguramente la impresora  tenía algún problema.
Como bien dijeron por acá arriba, la corriente es demandada por la carga. 
Sobre el tema de la elección de la corriente y tensión, por supuesto que es importante tener en cuenta ambas especificaciones, en este caso, la tensión de la fuente debe ser exactamente la especificada por el aparato, y la corriente que entrega la fuente deberá ser superior a la que especifica el aparato. La corriente que se especifica en las fuentes es un valor máximo, y si le exigis más corrés el riesgo de quemar la fuente, o en ciertas fuentes que tienen protección contra cortos, lo único que pasará es que el aparato no funcione, pero en ningún caso lo quemaría(no es recomendable probar esto último).

Sobre  lo del profesor, está perfecto, que se maten los pibes...jeje
y mandale saludos al que juega a hacer cortos!!!


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 23, 2006)

Si efectivamente tu puedes controlar la corriente que circula por un transformador ,no directamente desde un Trafo sino indirectamente atraves de un circuito electronico llamado fuente de corriente y que puede estar alimentado por un transformador (con lo que en el fondo regulas la corriente que circula por el transformador).

Podras inclementar la circulacion corriente desde 0 hasta la maxima , esta ultima siempre sera la que consuma la carga  o la que la fuente de corriente sea capaz de dar si la carga no completa su propio maximo .

PD:Esta tecnica de la fuentes de corriente es muy utilisada en etapas internas de chips analogos como los Amplificadores Operacionales tambien algunos DAC que entregan corriente en base al valor digital que resiven (tienen internamente una fuente de corriente) y que luego hay que convertirlo en voltage para usarlo en las etapas del circuito que sigue.


----------



## olmecas (Abr 9, 2006)

soldadura¿? 
varios devanados¿?

mmm es algo simple yo tenia un cuadro (transformador de 12 voltios UNICAMENTE) que manejaba una corriente mayor a la pedida por el aparato, tenia un unico conector que era identico al de la impresora

no hay posibilidad de haber cometido un error en eso

Si la teoria me imagino esta bien , pero en la practica la impresora se quemo, y un post habla de ello, que no es conveniente probar la teoria ¿porque si estamos tan seguro que no?

y luego el post anterior habla de una posible regulacion ¿?


----------



## mrdll (Sep 6, 2006)

Wenas tengo una maquina de soldadura por electrodos, y que mejor ejemplo que esta maquina, pues la desarme por curiosear, y trae en su interior un trasnformador bestial, ya que no es conmutada, y unos debanados de madre...

Bueno pues antes de quitar la carcasa comprove le voltaje de salida que era de unos 46 -47 v de corriente alterna y como todo equipo de soldadura trae una especie de rueda para regular la intesidad o amperaje segun el grosor del electrodo, pues a mayor grosor mayor es el amperaje.

Este soldador ofrece un amperaje desde unos 35 amperios hasta 120 o 130 amperios.

para incrementar este amperaje, utilizaba una forma curiosa, pues la rueda o perilla reguladora iba anclada a un grupo de las laminas que forma el transformador de 1 cm mas o menos de grosor, 

al girar la rueda hacia un lado, estas laminas entraban dentro del transformador y por consiguiente descendia el amperaje, y al girar a la inversa, dichas laminas salian fuera del transformador, aumentando el amperaje.

mi deduccion es que estas laminas hechas del mismo material que la extrutura "laminar" del transformador es que al introducirlas la intensidad de corriente se vera mas distribuida descendiendo en su caso, y al quitarlas, aumentara...


----------



## rampage (Sep 6, 2006)

Cuando las laminas van entrando en el transformador va bajando la reluctancia magnetica del nucleo, por lo tanto, es mayor el flujo concatenado en el bobinado secundario y mayor sera la corriente incucida en el mismo. El nucleo de tu transformador esta formado por laminas (seguramente de acero al silicio) y aire. La reluctancia en un circuito magnetico es como la resistencia en un circuito electrico. Las laminas son como una resistencia de bajo valor y el aire como una resistencia de alto valor.
Saludos!


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 6, 2006)

Creo que el problema es semántico.
Transformador: aparato que por medio del magnetísmo transfiere energia del primario al secundario.
Adapatador AC/DC: No solo transformadorrma, si no tambien rectifica. Es una fuente AC/DC, pero con un formato agradable para el uso en ambientes domésticos y para personas que son unos torpes.
Si en el adaptador pone 12V/500mA, es que su corriente máxima es 500mA, pero realmente su salida es 12V y 0 a 500mA (no es cierto ya que necesitan una mínima carga para funcionar, si no, entra la protección de ausencia de carga).
El adaptador AC/DC regula en voltage. SEGURO, para eso se fabrican. Ten en cuenta que la corriente varía en los circuitos dependiendo de las cargas q actuan, cosa que nunca es un valor seguro.
El transformador tiene una relación de transformadorrmación, por tanto, es falso que regula en voltage, ya que lo hace en potencia. Si varías la tensión de entrada varia la tensión de salida, y si varías la corriente de entrada, tambien la de salida.

Otra cosa, si la carga (impresora) tenía un adaptador más pequeño q el que le has puesto y ha petado, es que la impresora es bastante mala. Seguramente ha pedido más corriente de la que tocaba, pero.... ¿por qué? Dudo mucho que el segundo adaptador tuviera 12VDC de salida. El caso de la impresora tostada es atípico ya que nadie diseña pensando en que a ratos, obligará al adaptador a entrar en sobrecarga, es absurdo, por tanto, dudo que el adaptador que has usado funcione como has dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivan N. (Sep 6, 2006)

Con el tema de por que se quemo la impresora hay unicamente 3 respuestas:
A) La impresora estaba en mal estado (un corto entre algunas pistas, callo algo metalico en su interior y ocasiono un corto.
B) El transormador que se compro traia mal marcada la tension ( era de 15V pero decia que era de 12V)
C) La impresora, posee un circuito rectificador y regulador en su interior? Si es asi se deberia conectar un transformador de 12V AC. Caso contrario si no posee circuito rectificador y regulador en su interior, el mismo debe estar incluido en el "transformador", para poder entregarle a la impresora 12V DC, sino se quemarian lso componentes (lo digo por q me ha pasado de comprar un "transformador", de esos q bienen en la cajita negra q se enchufan en la pared, y el mismo no traia rectificador, sino q era el transformador solito y menos mal q me di cuenta sino me quedaba sin disckman )


----------



## chulee (Sep 7, 2006)

En mi opinion lo que fallo a la impresora fue el transformador , como se decia la corriente que suministra no importa el aparato tomara lo que necesite , pero no pasa lo mismo con el voltage. Si por algun motivo entrego mas V la quemó.
Y con respecto al ingeniero ese. Yo soy ingeniero en sistemas informaciónrmaticos, y conosco ingenieros de la misma carrera que no saben prender una computadora.
Asique los titulos son para los gerentes, adelante con la capacidad y conocimiento.


----------



## nelsonvon (Jul 22, 2007)

te hago una pregunta simple que creo aclarara tu duda si conectas un autorradio que tiene un consumo mas o menos de 5A a la bateria del auto que suele ser desde 50A se quemaria el autorradio? o una tercera luz de freno compuesta por diodos led de un bajisimo consumo como lo sabras,no verdad entoces amigo esta mas que dicho que tu fuente o entregava mas voltaje o una simple falla humana que a todos nos puede pasar de haber colocado mal la polaridad.Y estas confundiendo las cosas por que una lap top no solo utiliza su transformador como fuente sino tambien como cargador y eso si require de otro circuito o de una fuente conmutada y regulada .espero haber disipado tus dudas


----------



## Chelogc (Nov 14, 2012)

Estimados amigos

Tengo un transformador con entrada de 220Vac, salida de 12Vac, 500mA, necesito subir el amperaje a 3,5 Amperes sin afectar el voltaje y sin afectar mucho las dimensiones del trafo porque esta instalado en una placa que no tiene mucho espacio para mayor dimension. Que debo hacer... cambiar en el secundario o el primario el numero de cable y el numero de espiras (vueltas)?
Mil gracias por su atención y que Dios los bendiga..

Chelo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelogc dijo:


> Estimados amigos
> 
> Tengo un transformador con entrada de 220Vac, salida de 12Vac, 500mA, necesito subir el amperaje a 3,5 Amperes sin afectar el voltaje y sin afectar mucho las dimensiones del trafo porque esta instalado en una placa que no tiene mucho espacio para mayor dimension. *Que debo hacer.*.. cambiar en el secundario o el primario el numero de cable y el numero de espiras (vueltas)?
> Mil gracias por su atención y que Dios los bendiga..
> ...



Un milagro básicamente; si el transformador que necesitas es de SIETE veces la potencia del que tienes, así a bulto será SIETE veces mas grande, mas o menos.

Necesitas  un núcleo de siete veces mayor sección y rebobinar el primario y el secundario para que soporten siete veces mas corriente.

Resumiendo no puedes hacer nada.


----------



## oscma2 (Nov 14, 2012)

El asunto del transformador es un poco delicado pero no difícil.....se debe mantener una igualdad de potencia del primario con el secundario, para poder subir la corriente del secundario debes de cambiar el calibre del cable por uno mayor pero antes debes saber la potencia del transformador para ver si el núcleo te sirve o no......y así saber también si el calibre del primario te da o no......vez lo dificil,,,,,,osea te puede salir mas cómodo comprarlo


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 15, 2012)

Como dice Scooter buscas un milagro, si es posible que aumentarás la corriente sin aumentar el tamaño, pero para eso se tiene que aumentar la frecuencia de operación, el problema es que a mayor frecuencia menos corriente pasará por ese devanado así que hay que rehacerlo para que opere a la nueva frecuencia, también puedes sobre cargar el núcleo por hacer esto y se puede calentar más, eso sin contar con el molesto zumbido que produciría, en fuentes conmutadas se usa arriba de 27Khz por lo que no se nota pero ellas llevan núcleo de ferrita, el núcleo de acero al silicio en el transformador se saturaría antes y no pueden soportar tales frecuencias así que con este no vas a poder, si quieres tenerla compacta tendrías que hacer una conmutada.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 15, 2012)

Chelogc dijo:


> Tengo un transformador con entrada de 220Vac, salida de 12Vac, 500mA, necesito subir el amperaje a 3,5 Amperes sin afectar el voltaje y sin afectar mucho las dimensiones del trafo porque esta instalado en una placa que no tiene mucho espacio para mayor dimension. *Que debo hacer*... cambiar en el secundario o el primario el numero de cable y el numero de espiras (vueltas)?


Empezar a estudiar.


----------

